# Kidney Beans debriefed



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

Not to be confused with taking off your underwear. :lol: I was growing a little weary of the emotion, rhetoric, confrontation, arguing, sometimes name calling and irrational thinking on both sides of the gun control issue in thread after thread in section after section of this forum. So on a whim I started the "kidney beans" thread. At the risk of stating the obvious, it took off like I had not anticipated. The response and responses to the thread suggest to me that there may have been other members of this forum that shared at least some of my weariness and jumped at the opportunity to express it in a lighter and less confrontational way by pocking a little fun at our enemies and at ourselves. Thanks, everyone! I needed that. And thanks to the Mods for letting it run.


----------

